# Training twice a day?



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi guys I currently train 5 days a week

Monday Back

Tuesday Chest + Abs

Thursday Shoulders

Friday Legs

Saturday Biceps +Triceps

Im gaining quite well atm, but im having 2 weeks off work soon so considered changing my splits and going twice a day on some days (have not planned a split yea)

I no some guys on steriods can get away with this as there muscles repair quicker, Just wondered if anyone has tried this without them? And would rate it as something worth doing? Or would it just be seriously over training.

I did find a article on bodybuilding.com about twice a day, as a good way to gain, but only to use this method for a short period, ill try and find link if anyone wants it.

My current cals are between 300-500 above maintenance, If I did do this i would most likely up to 500/700.

Would only do this for a week or two.


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

Jason88 said:


> Hi guys I currently train 5 days a week
> 
> Monday Back
> 
> ...


Yes you can train twice a day without assistance. The real question is, is there a need?

My advice would be to point you to what you have written: " I'm gaining quite well ATM." If this is the case, keep doing what you're doing !


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

I trained twice a day for 5 days a week on the 6th day I would just do some sorta light one off work out. I did this for a full 3 months and I didnt notice or feel overtrained. I was doing swimming, HIIT and full body weight circuits. I was also running 3miles a day. I wasnt on a cycle I was taking no supplements and Im not genetically gifted either. If you believe in your workout method you will achieve results. There's a coloured guy on youtube with big arms who claims to have trained them EVERY SINGLE DAY thats the only way he got them big.

So go for it knock yourself out good luck.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Why change whats working for you mate?


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Muscle Supermkt said:


> Yes you can train twice a day without assistance. The real question is, is there a need?
> 
> My advice would be to point you to what you have written: " I'm gaining quite well ATM." If this is the case, keep doing what you're doing !


Thank you for your reply, to answer you question about is there any need, not really a need as such, but it beats sitting around the house with the misses


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

Jason88 said:


> Thank you for your reply, to answer you question about is there any need, not really a need as such, but it beats sitting around the house with the misses


Haha great answer. In that case get down the gym!


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Did this till i got to the stage where i overtrained i trained legs and they was still aching after 8days lol. went docs they did a blood test and showed that my muscles was being over trained, takes ages to get back to feeling normal again


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

If training twice a day, I'd do the same muscle groups at diff times of day..

But, one strength and one higher rep workout.

e.g:

AM: Chest, heavy compounds

PM: Chest, higher reps, more isolation based exercises


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

I train 5 days per week with Saturdays being a double session.

AM - Deadlifts, Squats, Upper Back, Biceps

PM - Shoulders

Absolutely love it


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I train 4 times a week on gear and would not fancy training anymore than that. My body would be a wreck training twice a day.


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

I am atm training twice a day some days the other days once doing each bodypart twice a week and im cutting it is amazing how well it is working taken some test atm and 2 sometimes 3 T3 tabs i look alot diffrent from last week down alot on the scales to


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

if can train 10 times a week. You have an issues with the initial 5, not the extra 5


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

Depends on what your goals are.

Generally training every other day for 90 mins is good for strength but if you are cutting you could do more imo.


----------



## TheProteinWorks (Oct 26, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Why change whats working for you mate?


We have been chatting about this down at HQ and it all boils down to personal preference. If you can go hard twice a day go for it! :thumb:


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

ah24 said:


> If training twice a day, I'd do the same muscle groups at diff times of day..
> 
> But, one strength and one higher rep workout.
> 
> ...


This is what the article i read suggested

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/issa8.htm

looking forward to trying this


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Absolutely fine to train twice a day - when I'm able to do it I often split my session into two and do half mid morning and half early evening. The benefit is that you train harder for the second group of exercises as you can come to them rested rather than pre-fatigued from previous exercises (can create greater intensity overall doing 2x30 min sessions than 1x60mins).

The only thing I'd say when doing this though is that unlike with a single session per day where it doesn't matter so much, for x2 daily training you do notice a boost from taking in PWO carbs, and without them will flag... have to eat to keep glycogen levels high.

When i do it though it's when I'm training multiple body parts per session, like an upper/lower - the lower day might become quads and abs in the morning and hams and calves in the evening, whilst the upper might become back and chest in the morning and arms and delts later on.

Not sure there is so much advantage to going twice a day if already splitting up body parts like on a 5 way split.

Just because of the extra sessions though I don't add any volume - it just allows working fresher and harder for exercises that you'd otherwise be doing already fatigued in the second half of a normal workout.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

How the hell can you guys train twice a day and hold down a full time job?


----------

